# Nachträglich Weitwinkel simulieren?



## stephka (23. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin grade am Schnitt von einen Spot. Nun sind die Aufnahmen von verschiedenen Tagen. Nun merke ich, dass es beim Drehen wohl Abstimmungsschwierigkeiten gab. Ein paar Szenen sind mit Weitwinkel aufgenommen, andere "normal"...

Nun meine Frage:
Kann man nachträglcih ne art weitwinkel im Video simulieren?
Ich habe bisher nichts gefunden. Theoretisch sehe ich da eibn Problem, weil ja die Perspektiven angeglichen werden müssen.

Oder hat jemand einen Tipp oder ein Tool parat?


----------



## bokay (23. August 2010)

Hallo,

ev. hilft dir der Effekt: Verzerren->Optikkompensierung schon...

Wo ist denn das konkrete Problem? Dass du die Perspektive nachträglich nicht ändern kannst sollte ja klar sein, oder? ;-]


----------

